# Fun Enrichment!



## JuneBird (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello everybudgie, I am looking for some new things for June to have fun with. Does anyone have suggestions on toys, games or anything else enriching? 🦜 💘 Thanks in advance!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you looked through the articles/stickies about clicker training?
Have you tried it with June?
I believe doing some of the "tricks" would be fun and enriching for both of you. *


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Agree with FaeryBee above.
Foraging is also a really good thing for budgies, even if it's something as simple as sprinkling some seed on a piece of clean paper along with some shredded paper or Timothy Hay so that they have to hunt/peck.


----------



## Gassy (Jul 26, 2019)

Together : Visual Enrichment, Sound Enrichment 
1. Peek-a-Boo - Cut a 8 in by 8 in paper (double folded page to make it more solid). Put the said paper near your face with both your hands. Lower it to reveal your face. Says ‘Peek-a-Boo’

2. Flying ‘Wings’ - Open both your palm. Left thumb touches your left cheek. Right thumb touches your right cheek. Flap them like ‘Wings’. Make any sound you like as you flab your ‘Wings’ 

3. Snap Fingers - Snap your left fingers. Says ‘Snap’. Snap your right fingers. Says ‘ Snap’. Put on a happy face as you snap.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Toys, I recommend confetti, paddle pop sticks and climbers


----------



## JuneBird (Jan 5, 2021)

These are all really great ideas y’all! June and I will definitely try target training and will also be using some of the other ideas posted. Thanks so much, and have a nice day!😘😇🤩🦜


----------

